# Need help identifying a Danish pipe



## landogriffo (Aug 3, 2009)

Was bidding on a pipe on eBay... regrettably lost... anyway, after the auction was over I kept looking at the shape and really fell in love with it. I don't know if it was one of those "love the thing you can't have" moments, but either way, I want that pipe now. 

The auction said the pipe was a "Danish Sovereign #335", which I believe, because there were pictures, but I can't find the pipe anywhere on the internet! Here's what it looked like...

If anyone can help me either locate a similar pipe or send me a link to a website I could find one, it would be greatly appreciated. 

ps: I'm new, so go easy on me if this is a dumb question


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Danish Sovereign is a Stanwell Second. It should be a great smoker.


----------



## landogriffo (Aug 3, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Danish Sovereign is a Stanwell Second. It should be a great smoker.


Yea, I remember reading that somewhere. Is there place that sells specifically Sovereigns?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd recommend you e-mail Stanwell directly and see if they can direct you to a shop: [email protected]
This shop also deals extensively in Stanwell pipes, so they might be able to help: http://www.charlespipes.com/


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Your conversation reminds of this web site, check it out (explore) for logos and trademarks and perhaps mark it for future reference.

Crowns -- Pipes: Logos & Estampilles - Logos & Markings


----------



## landogriffo (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Now that I've narrowed down WHAT the pipe is, I just need to locate a seller.

I emailed Stanwell with a description and a picture, hopefully I'll hear back from them soon.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

That is the Stanwell 186 Cobra shape:

Stanwell Legend (186) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

I think the main difference is that the Stanwell version seems to come with a saddle bit. I kind of like the smooth lines in the one you bid on. But the bowl shape is the same.

It is available in a variety of Most shops that sell Stanwell will have them. It is also available in several different series with Stanwell so you will have a variety of finishes to choose from.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, that 186 crossed my mind too. It's one of my favorite Stanwells - big bowl, big chunk of briar. It's interesting that the shank and stem lines on the second are more elegant than a proper Stanwell. It is a great pipe though.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Most likely, the Danish Sovereign, being a Stanwell 2nd, had a minor flaw and a cheaper (ie: less ornate/expensive) stem was applied. 

I like the tapered more so than the saddle bit.


----------



## landogriffo (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea, that is definitely what attracted me to it the most. It just looks so much more elegant, almost like a modern art piece, with the tapered stem.


----------

